# New user.. New R34 gtr



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi all,new to the forum.....just thought I'd post some pictures of my R34 GTR that I am importing in from Japan. To say I'm a little bit excited is an understatement lol!!! 

Also wonder if any of you know the name of these wheels ? I can see they are Rays of some sort...

Should be here mid March but I've already purchased a few Mods which include Led rear lights, carbon high rise spoiler mounts and ordered a Nismo style bonnet and front bumper =)


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the family mate, great car you got there! I believe those are gram lights 57G if i'm not mistaken


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

oh god your following me


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Welcome to the family mate, great car you got there! I believe those are gram lights 57G if i'm not mistaken


Cheers buddy looking forward to getting stuck into 34 ownership that's for sure



A12DY B said:


> oh god your following me



Pmsl.... I'm sure we just have the same fantastic taste in cars Andy.... :chuckle:


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats on the new purchase.
Enjoy it and let the modifying bug bite, its so addictive


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Congratulations on your new purchase. They are great fun.


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Congratulations, you've made a great choice!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. Welcome aboard.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yep wheels are 57gs, quite rare to have them on a 34.

keep the exhaust its a rare Trust Ti system.


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

nice car was this through a auction?


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cheers all =) no doubt there will be a few updates visually and a dam good scrub up 



Manzgtr said:


> nice car was this through a auction?



Cheers buddy.. Yes it was brought in an auction


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Congrats on your new purchase mate is it standard or a vspec?


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yosh said:


> Congrats on your new purchase mate is it standard or a vspec?


 Cheers =) 

It's a non v-spec has a few Mods fitted to it...







Has the Carbon rear diffuser fitted and also has a HKS EVC Controller fitted to it too =)


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice!

You do know some sucker has ripped the GTR of the back. :chairshot


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

V-SpecII said:


> Nice!
> 
> You do know some sucker has ripped the GTR of the back. :chairshot


Yes mate I do  and I know they arn't cheap either


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

knighty444 said:


> Yes mate I do  and I know they arn't cheap either


I have a brand new one in the shed if your interested.
It cost me £50 a few months back and i ended up not using it
Ill do it for £50 posted. 
Drop me a pm if you want it


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Lovely car you will love it


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

domnickelly said:


> I have a brand new one in the shed if your interested.
> It cost me £50 a few months back and i ended up not using it
> Ill do it for £50 posted.
> Drop me a pm if you want it


Yea mate that would be good but unfortunate I can't PM as of yet dude


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

knighty444 said:


> Yea mate that would be good but unfortunate I can't PM as of yet dude


No bother sure just drop me a email on [email protected] if you want so


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Beautiful colour, health to drive!!


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

I know the 'how much is this or that worth' threads arn't really liked on forums so though I'd ask in this thread...

If I were to sell the wheels off it what should I expect you get for them out of interest?

Many thanks 
Dan


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

The Eagle has landed at long last... needs a good old clean up and a tiny bit of paint but I'm over the moon with it and I love the wheels now I've seen them physically on the car =)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy days. Wheels look very good.


----------



## Sukhy (Feb 17, 2004)

Lovely car. Congratulations.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nothing wrong with those wheels!!

Exhaust, has that got a bung in?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Nothing wrong with those wheels!!
> 
> Exhaust, has that got a bung in?


Yes comes with the trust muffler

I've the same

You need it for shaken


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Got that car back to my work straight from the dock... painted the rear bumper as it was scuffed, the boot lid as it was scratched where the GTR badge was taken off with a chizzle lol, painted the boot spoiler as the paint had gone white and red laqured the rear under tray =)

Oh and gave it a full machine polished =)










Safe to say I do love this car and so does my son Herbie =)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful smile there from your Son. Happy days. May the car bring you both many more smiles.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Good job and great car and looking forward to the modding as that's inevitable :chuckle:

Cute boy too.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Couple of pics of the car... still waiting for the DVLA to return my paper work so I can drive the thing... ( altho I did originally fill it out wrong lol ) 

Also purchased a Number plate for it too.

Thinking the wheels will be going bronze also ( if any one is decent on photoshop please have a go lol )


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. Unsure about those clear indicator lenses on the front bumper?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

what would make that car is a genuine set of TE37s

replace the rear lights with originals, and change the front East Bear lenses.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking good bro cool plate too.


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks great!!

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Went to a local car show over the weekend... car got lots of attention and my son Herbie seems to be keen on being 'Hands on' lol


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Another bit of an update... I've been busy having a little 'tinker' recently with various parts and paint work. Also decided to refurb the RAYS =)














I majorly happy with how the car is starting to look now.... hopefully over winter I'll do some performance upgrades


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Is that a genuine Z-Tune bumper?

Looks great


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Saw your car at Niss last week - very impressed!


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Chou said:


> Is that a genuine Z-Tune bumper?
> 
> Looks great


Cheers buddy =)

No mate its a copy from F1 Carbon fitment is very good for a GRP item... the bonnet is carbon =)


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

jps said:


> Saw your car at Niss last week - very impressed!


Cheers mate, was abit of a rush to get it finished as it only got it out my bodyshop on the weds before this show


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Oooh fresh paint all round? Did the car even need it?


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Kadir said:


> Oooh fresh paint all round? Did the car even need it?


Well.. it had a ding on it which i had a PDR guy look at but he couldnt get to it unless he went in under the wheel arch ( wasnt up for that and neither was the PDR guy really) any I was blending the wings due to the bonnet and bumper... so just decided to blow over the whole car... I work in a bodyshop so it was no real drama to do the whole thing =)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^If that isn't handy, then I don't know what is?! Well done mate.. Hope to see you on the Saturday! Take care..


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

looks nice mate,

id be lethal if I could paint


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Kadir said:


> ^^If that isn't handy, then I don't know what is?! Well done mate.. Hope to see you on the Saturday! Take care..


Cheers Kadir =)

Yes mate I'm deffo attending Saturday will be good to meet you and that 34 of yours =)


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

A12DY B said:


> looks nice mate,
> 
> id be lethal if I could paint


Cheers Mr B 

It deffo has its benifits when a respray cost only the materials :chuckle:


----------



## Millencolin (Jul 29, 2016)

Very Nice r34, from your reception and Now...
Its a shame That saturday i wont be able to come to see all The gtr at the event :/


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

It's been a very long time since I last posted.. but any way... now.running gt2860-5 turbos, HKS cams, Tomei cam pulleys, aem fuel pump, 800cc injectors all controlled by a Link G4+ecu..

And a couple of pics


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking mint. :smokin:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## Jontte (Jul 19, 2011)

Really nice one. One of those colors where Nismo graphics actually fits nicely.


----------



## elkerimo (Jul 28, 2014)

Beautiful mate! big fan of this car!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## turboDean (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice car and good mods.


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Very nice car!


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

A couple or recent shots before it went away for winter


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I would get rid of the Nismo on the spoiler as you have donned the Nismo emblem on the bumper which looks miles better. Other than that looks amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

V-SpecII said:


> I would get rid of the Nismo on the spoiler as you have donned the Nismo emblem on the bumper which looks miles better. Other than that looks amazing. :thumbsup:


Cheers bud... yes mate that decal is coming off the spoiler for deffo.. 1 of them small jobs that never seems to get done with all the good intentions to actually do it lol


----------



## knighty444 (Jan 21, 2016)

Very very long time since I was last active on here.... But had a few changes since the last forum visit.. Purchased a 35 brake setup and then created my own Brackets.. Had them CAD'd up and Machined up 😎

Also did the Calipers in KV2 the body colour and made up the OEM Decals for them 👌

Also purchased some 19 inch Varrstoen ES2 Wheels as wernt sure if my RAY'S Gramlights fit over them.. (yet to try them on)

Also looking to fit some new Coilovers.. Maybe MeisterR CRD's or GT1 as my Tien has sprung a leak 🙈

Here's the pics 👍🤙


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Welcome on board. If yiu need anything just ask. Please don't underseal the car in goo 😭


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking good Dan. You know what I am going to say, your rear emblem is on the move and those crystal indicator lenses need to be evicted! 

The calipers look superb, colour coding them was a fantastic idea. You have done a great job with those and coupled with the new wheels makes for an excellent combination. 👏


----------

